# I'm on summer vacatioN!! share your plans for the summer



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i plan on crushing SA to the bone and becoming the opposite of social anxious by the time school starts again.
i already got a summer job too.. i'd like to go surfing.
anyone wanna chare their summer plans here?


----------



## trapped confusion (Mar 21, 2004)

Well i have no clue what this summer will hold.

I'm moving house in 2 weeks, i didn't want to go a while back but thinking about it, this place has nothing for me.

I think my summer is going to be a case of sorting out the new house and planning what the hell i'm going to do there. :stu 

I'll force myself to enjoy it whatever happens. opcorn


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

Crappy, I have a full time job, so I have to work from 8:30 - 5 everyday alllllllll year.... so that means that i dont get summer vacation.

Must be nice!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I will be going to Maui with my family in July. I will also be working on my SA with my psychologist and psychiatrist, and also work on driving too. :afr


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

MMMM I got a couple fellas that are gonna help me crush SA totally. Its gonna be one fun summer. Got marchin band. Fun. Summer is the time for that transformation to occur if you got some sort of direction and take action. You'll crush that SA, just start approaching and taking those small steps and BAM ull beat it in no time.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the motivation SunLite 

I'm going to practice driving this summer. I'm also going to do some type of work whether its paying or not, i'll start applying and hopefully get something by the fall. 
I'm also going to make positive use of my time and just get my mentality alittle better because i'm going to do some type of breathing exercise everday sort of like meditation, so that when i do get a job, i'll have less of that stupid anxiety and be able to funtion properly.


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

Hehe. Well, I need to do something rather than sitting on my butt all day


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have summer school. Eh. I'm not quite fond of my classes but I'm sticking with it though. 

I wanted to buy a road bike or tour bike and do a little tour around the country but that's not happening. 

I'm in the or actually was in the process of becoming a volunteer at the hospital reading to kids waiting to see their physician at the pediatrics unit. But decide to persue summer school and i dont know if helping out might effect my studies. 

So yeah.


----------



## AstroFan (May 8, 2005)

Im going to a few concerts(three festivals with headlines of Willie Nelson/Bob Dylan, Megadeth/Dream Theater, and Black Sabbath/Iron Maiden), a few baseball games, and Las Vegas. Seems like I either do a lot, or nothing at all :lol


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure what i'll do this summer. I already have two part time jobs so I'll definently keep up with those. I need tuition money for September. I do get a week off so perhaps I'll go to NY or something. I'm in Ontario so I was thinking of getting a seasons pass to Wonderland (only if anyone else I know will get one).


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

Summer started off as being a disaster for me, but the more time I have off, the more I feel like I'm fighting this disorder and learning so much more about myself. I just came back from a family vacation and I had so much fun and even though my SA was present, it wasn't nearly as bad as it used to be. I'm planning on buying a SA book to read over the summer and hopefully, I'll be a lot better from where was by fall. I'm so glad it's summer!


----------

